
Radicle, a peer-to-peer stack for project collaboration - dgellow
http://radicle.xyz/
======
dgellow
Lisp dialect, currently CLI only, run on IPFS. That’s the first release from
the oscoin team[0] as far as I know.

Still very early, it will be interested to see how that evolves.

[0] [http://oscoin.io/](http://oscoin.io/)

